# Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut



## G12345W (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich schon wieder.

Der Wassereinaluf von meinem Filter wird über ein DN 70 Rohr in den Teich geleitet.
Dieses dauerhafte "plätchern" empfinede ich selbst als laut. Da der Teich  direkt an der Grundstücksgrenze zu meinen Nachbarn liegt und ich evtl wegen der Geräuschkulisse keinen Ärgern mit den Nachbarn bekommen möchte, die Frage, welche Möglichkeiten gibt es, dieses Geräusch zu minimieren ?  
Ich habe es auch schon probiert, das Ablaufrohr in das Wasser zu legen, aber durch diese Maßnahme stieg der Pegelstand im Filter, was zu einem internen überlaufen führte.
Über jede  Idee die Abhilfe schaffen kann würde ich mich sehr freuen


----------



## Koi-Uwe (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo,
versuch doch mal die DN70 auf DN 50 zu reduzieren und den Auslauf halb im Wasser und halb oberhalb vom Wasserspiegel zu platzieren. Hat bei mir auch geholfen. Ich mag es nicht wenn es so laut rauscht :beeten


----------



## G12345W (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo Uwe,

vielen Dank für deinen Tipp.
Den Einlauf halb im Wasser,halb oberhalb des Wasserspiegels habe ich auch schon probiert, da stieg der Wasserstand im filter ebenfalls.
Aber deinen Tipp, das DN 70 Rohr auf DN 50 zu verringern, werde ich auf jedenfall mal probieren.


----------



## G12345W (13. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo, mir ist jetzt eine ( blöde ? ) Idee eingefallen, was hoffentlich funktioniert.
Bitte mich nicht für verrückt halten, aber vielleicht hilft es bei meinem Problem.

Was würde den passieren, wenn mann über das Rohr bzw den Einlauf im Wasser einen Styroporkasten oder ähnliches Material ( selbstverständlich was keine Schadstoffe ab gibt ) installiert ?
Mal von der Optik abgesehen, würde so etwas funktionieren ?
Hat jemand evtl Erfahrung mit solchen "Dämmstoffen"
Wenn ja, welche Materialen wären den für Wasser geeignet ?


----------



## ra_ll_ik (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Moin
versuch es anderesherum, nicht auf DN50 reduzieren, sondern auf DN100 erweitern.
Wenn der Filter intern überläuft, nur weil das Rohr unter Wasser geführt wird, ist der Ablauf zu klein...oder der Volumenstrom zu groß...


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

hi


> versuch es anderesherum, nicht auf DN50 reduzieren, sondern auf DN100 erweitern.
> Wenn der Filter intern überläuft, nur weil das Rohr unter Wasser geführt wird, ist der Ablauf zu klein...oder der Volumenstrom zu groß...



stimmt


----------



## Koi-Uwe (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Sicher habt ihr recht, aber das Rohr soll ja auch halb über dem Wasserspiegel sein, kann Günter ja mal testen


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

also das Rohr von 70 auf 50 zu verkleiner halte ich für Riskant. Wenn das 70iger Rohr unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche ist und dann der Filter überlauft ist sicher dein Gefälle vom Filterauslauf zum Wassereinlauf zu gering oder das 70iger Rohr
ist einfach zu lang. Aus diesem Grund muss sicher der Querschnitt erhöht werden zb auf DN110 oder 2xDN70

Bei mir am Teich hatte ich auch so ein Problem. Das einlaufende Wasser machte zu viel Geräusche. Ich habe dann den Filterauslauf unter die Erde gelegt und das
Rohr was in den Teich geht unterhalb der Wasseroberfläche einlaufen lassen. Dies hat noch den Effekt, das schön viele Luftblasen in den Teich kommen.


----------



## robsig12 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Das Filtervolllaufen könntest Du evtl. auch durch eine Erhöhung des Filters durch ein Podest umgehen. Durch die Schwerkraft sollte das Wasser dann ablaufen


----------



## matzeed7 (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

ja aber da muss seine Pumpe mehr leisten und der Filter ist dann noch offensichtlicher im Garten zu sehen


----------



## Trautchen (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo, ich weiß ja nicht, ob das in dem Fall übertragbar ist aber ich habe bei mir aus dem gleichen Grund den Wasserspiegel im Teich einfach um ein paar cm angehoben und danach war Ruhe. :beeten


----------



## G12345W (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo und vielen Dank an alle, die mir bisher mit Tipps weitergeholfen haben.
Ich werde es mal mit der Vergrößerung von DN 70 auf DN 100 oder 110
probieren.
Ich werde euch die nächsten Tage auf dem laufenden halten ob sich das Geräusch reduziert hat.

P.S Das mit dem Styroporkarton oder ähnlichen war wohl eine blöde und somit keine gute Idee ?


----------



## Jürgen-V (14. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

hi günter


> P.S Das mit dem Styroporkarton oder ähnlichen war wohl eine blöde und somit keine gute Idee ?



ne, war net so gut.



> Ich werde es mal mit der Vergrößerung von DN 70 auf DN 100 oder 110
> probieren.


dann wirds gehen. 



> Ich habe es auch schon probiert, das Ablaufrohr in das Wasser zu legen, aber durch diese Maßnahme stieg der Pegelstand im Filter, was zu einem internen überlaufen führte.



das gefällt mir gar nicht.:? 
ich kenne deinen filter ja nicht, aber wenn er bei so kleinem gegendruck schon überläuft, hast du irgend einen fehler in deiner filteranlage. wenns da mal ein wenig hakt (warum auch immer), kann dir ganz schnell deine filteranlage überlaufen.
würde ich nicht so lassen.


----------



## G12345W (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo Jürgen und Heike
vielen Dank für euer Infos und Anmerkungen

Zu dem Thema:

"das gefällt mir gar nicht. 
ich kenne deinen filter ja nicht, aber wenn er bei so kleinem gegendruck schon überläuft, hast du irgend einen fehler in deiner filteranlage. wenns da mal ein wenig hakt (warum auch immer), kann dir ganz schnell deine filteranlage überlaufen.
würde ich nicht so lassen."

folgende Info:

Filter Biotec 18 Screenmatic von O...e
Ich schätze mal das das Ablaufrohr nur eine Neigung von ca 20 grad hat.
Am Ende des Ablaufrohres ist zur Zeit noch ein 90 grad Winkel dran.

Aufgrund deiner /euerer Anmerkungen gehe ich davon aus, das dies so wieso zuwenig ist, oder ?
Hilft es wenn ich den Filter höher stelle um einen größeren Neigungswinkel des Ablaufesrohres zu bekommen ?

Das Thema mit der Rohrvergrößerung auf DN 100 oder 110 gehe ich auf jedenfall an


----------



## G12345W (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo Anke,
vielen Dank für Deinen Hinweis mit dem Wasserspiegel.
Geht bei mir leider nicht da der Wasserspiegel schon "Oberkannte Unterlippe"
ist.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

 hi günter



> Am Ende des Ablaufrohres ist zur Zeit noch ein 90 grad Winkel dran.



90° bögen behindern die durchlaufmenge. 
kann sein, wenn du mehrere bögen mit kleineren winkeln verwendest, das sich dein problem schon erledigt hat, einfach mal ausprobieren.



> Hilft es wenn ich den Filter höher stelle



würde ich nicht machen, da  kommt dann nur noch weniger wasser am filter an.


----------



## mhbwa (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Moin Günter,

zwar bin ich noch Neuteichler, aber das Problem mit dem Plätschern 
habe ich als erstes erfolgreich gelöst. Unter das Filterrohr habe ich
einen flachen Stein schräg ins Wasser gelegt, also von der Rohröffnung
bis unter die Wasseroberfläche. Dadurch 'knallt' das Wasser nicht mehr
auf die Teichfläche, sondern strömt hübsch leise über den Stein ein.
Probier's 'mal aus, Du musst den richtigen Winkel treffen, dann hast Du
Ruhe auch bei schwankendem Wasserstand.
Gruss
Heinrich


----------



## matzeed7 (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*



			
				mhbwa schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Günter,
> 
> zwar bin ich noch Neuteichler, aber das Problem mit dem Plätschern
> habe ich als erstes erfolgreich gelöst. Unter das Filterrohr habe ich
> ...




also der tipp ist auch net schlecht


----------



## Redlisch (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo,


			
				mhbwa schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Günter,
> 
> Unter das Filterrohr habe ich
> einen flachen Stein schräg ins Wasser gelegt, also von der Rohröffnung
> ...



Habe ich auch so gemacht, wenn ich mal vom Bachlauf aud das 100er KG-Rohr umschalte.

Axel


----------



## andreas w. (15. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

hallo günter, was passiert denn, oder hast du die möglichkeit, deinen filterauslauf, bzw die öffnung, aus der das wasser in den teich läuft, so dicht wie möglich auf die wasseroberfläche anzubringen? evtl mit schwimmer auf der oberfläche fixieren, sodass die öffnung immer mit dem wasserpegel mitwandert.
das plätschern ist ja nur das geräusch, wenn das wasser in den teich "fällt". wenn der abstand gleich null ist, kommen auch keine geräusche.
hoffe, die idee ist nicht zu abgehoben und lässt sich umsetzen. gruss


----------



## G12345W (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filtereinlauf in den Teich recht laut*

Hallo und guten abend an alle, die mich mit Ihren Tipps für den Filtereinlauf
unterstützt haben.

Ich habe jetzt den Tipp für die Erweiterung des Rohrdurchmessers ( von DN 70
auf DN 110 ) ausprobiert.
Ich bin begeistert, funktioniert einwandfrei.
Man hört nur noch ein leises "Plättchern"
Nochmals Danke für alle Tipps, die mir zu dem Thema zugesandt wurden.


----------

